# good foster parents



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

after a couple of try s i finaly got my birds to lay eggs but one of my best egg laying pairs are horrible parents so what is a good foster breed


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

tipllers rule said:


> after a couple of try s i finaly got my birds to lay eggs but one of my best egg laying pairs are horrible parents so what is a good foster breed


homers,kings


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

any breed can be good parent birds.. I have frillbacks that do a good job and a pair of fantails also.. homers are usually great breeding birds so those would work nice...also the kings too.. really it is the pair not the breed..


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Honestly the best foster parents I have ever had were feral pigeons. Talk about pumping some babies full of food. If you think about it, it makes sense as they still have the wild instinct and thats all they do in the wild is raise babies. Trap a few/catch a few/buy a few whatever you want to do. Get them on a medical program and use them as fosters/pumpers and you will be amazed.


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

Will you have a problem with the feral pigeons mating with your breeding pigeons or is that a concern?


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

I have to agree with Matt bell ferals are the best pumbers. just make sure you medicate them good before using them as pumpers. I have tried them before and they will sure keep those babies full all the time... as long as they have food !!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

ferals are great parents,i have a pair with me.......


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

fireman said:


> Will you have a problem with the feral pigeons mating with your breeding pigeons or is that a concern?


Wasn't for me...I kept them in individual pens so I didn't have to worry about that.


----------

